# osx 10.5 recovery media



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

hi guys,

i have a macbook 2009 that has a folder and question mark flash the whole time so i want to reload it
i have tried internet recovery
i get to the part where the world is spinning it asks for wifi ssid and you put in the password and it connects and goes back to the spinning world and then i get an error...

can you download osx? i think it was running 10.5 
is it freely available?

any help appreciated


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like the HDD might have failed. 
Only the latest versions of OSX, Mavericks, Yosemite or El Capitan 10.11 are Free to download. 10.5 will cost you. A 2009 Macbook_ may_ be able to install Yosemite or El Capitan if you have at least 2GB of RAM and 8GB of Free HDD space. Which Macs can run OS X Yosemite? | Macworld. 
But first, diagnose the HDD. On another Mac You can download and create a boot CD with DiskWarrior, boot off of that and check the HDD.


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

ok so the hdd is fine...took it out and tested on seatools..passed

but i cant find a yosemite or al-capitan iso image anywhere

any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sign in to the Apple App Store with your Apple ID on a Mac and download it there: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/os-x-el-capitan/id1018109117?mt=12


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

cool 

is it possible to burn it to dvd to install

i downloaded a dmg and a pkg version of yosemite
but i dont know how to put it onto dvd

should i convert it to iso first?

if i download the one on my wifes mac will it be dmg?

do i have to then get that image onto a usb stick for install
if so im sure i can google it and sort it out..thanks for the help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This should explain it: How to Burn OS X Yosemite to a USB Flash Drive


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

hey spunk.funk

i went to app store and downloaded el-capitan on my wifes macbook...

but when it finished it tried to install on her system

where is the actual file i can try put on to usb

its not in the downloads folder in her profile

any idea

thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you read the link provided post *#6*, you would stop the install. The Yosemite setup file will be saved in your *Applications* folder. You then would further follow the instructions in the link and download Disk MakerX use that program to burn it to a USB Flash Drive


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry spunk

thought the instructions were once i had a file or something
apologies

thanks


----------

